# Chat!



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

What the heck! you gusy need a reminder every week? Get in chat or I start calling wifes and girlfriends and tell how much you really spend on slot cars...


Coach

Bored in chat


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

coach61 said:


> What the heck! you gusy need a reminder every week? Get in chat or I start calling wifes and girlfriends and tell how much you really spend on slot cars...
> 
> 
> Coach
> ...


Thanks for this post Coach. Never been in any chat before and decided to try it. I will be back. This post got me to chat....Sweet! :thumbsup:  

Bob


----------



## The Duece (Jun 17, 2007)

chat whaty you talking about in here


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

The Duece said:


> chat whaty you talking about in here


At the top, in the orange bar, third link on the second row, "Chat". It's a chat room usually used on Wednesday nights.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

We have a slotcar chat every Wednesday night starting aroung 8PM central time. However a few of us east coast posters drop in earlier some nights to get things rolling around 8:30 east coast time. Come on by and add to the craziness. Everyone is welcome. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

roadrner said:


> We have a slotcar chat every Wednesday night starting aroung 8PM central time. However a few of us east coast posters drop in earlier some nights to get things rolling around 8:30 east coast time. Come on by and add to the craziness. Everyone is welcome. :thumbsup: rr


Problem for him is the same for me: racing Wednesday nights. But I don't see that as a problem, I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm home now,...............................missed again? dammit


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Come on in & chat about slotcars, GUYS!


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I cant get past the red X in corner, even after downloading the active X control


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Scafremon said:


> I cant get past the red X in corner, even after downloading the active X control




Its a java applet, so you need to have Java running. I do not use Sillysofts lame attempt at Java and download the latest Java from Sun micro, you'll never have a java drop again.. lol ( Unless of course its a sillysoft site...)Or get Firfox it allows running multiable JAva revisions and you flip through them till one works a bit of a pain time wise but not hard to do. Hope this helps if not give me a holler and I will talk you through it all.


Dave


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I went to java.com to get the latest java software from Sun. Chat works now.

Thanks Dave!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

We'll c ya weds! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Anyone (bill) interested?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Anyone (bill) interested?


try again? :wave:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Monday Night at the chop shop*

Grind, Grind,

Hi, my Name is Dave Friends call me Coach, VJ calls me SOB. LOL.. either way you'll get a reaction... Just working in the Coachwerks chop shop tonight so dragged up the old chat window to see who is kicking around.. stop in sit a speel and maybe get a sneak peek of the Coachwerks Willy's under the guns right now as we speak ( well it won't be because the only Employees coachwerks has is me and if I am typing and chatting with you I am obviously not working on the cars. Opps did I say cars?



the drama continues....


Dave\\BTW 7:44 cst Monday July something or other :tongue:


----------

